# [SOLVED] Opening an APK file



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I downloaded the file in my attachment and when i try to open it, Windows Media Player says it has an extension(APK) that is not for Windows media Player. Any suggestions to work around it? :wave:


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Opening an APK file*

A .apk file is not for use with windows, you need a device running an android os to run the game. Best of luck,
Regards
Seal

Edit:If you are really interested in it, i believe you can install an android os on your pc legally 

Article: How to Install Android OS on PC

But if the game you are looking at is made for a smartphone, chances are it wont look too spectacular on a pc. 

Best of luck regardless.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Opening an APK file*



bwsealirl said:


> A .apk file is not for use with windows, you need a device running an android os to run the game. Best of luck,
> Regards
> Seal
> 
> ...


Thank You, my attachment below shows "download to pc or smartphone", but as you say it`s not for Windows??:wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe they mean you can download on to a PC and then transfer to an Android smartphone.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Opening an APK file*

As Redeye mentioned, you'll only be able to run this on an Android-based smartphone or tablet.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Opening an APK file*

OK, Thanks.:wave:


----------

